# V4 - U - BUY - aV !!!!!!!!



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

look up the definition of IMP !!!!! a small eVil spirit - often HUMORUS - a child that Vehaves badly- but in a way that is FUNNY rather than SERIOUS : PLEASE come up with a 3 letter word that descripes a V better !!!!!! & yes - they never grow up !!!!!!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

BAY... they sure like to howl!
COP... like to cop (steal) a shoe, food etc
HOG.... the bed, the couch, front seat of the truck, etc
RUN... as in you'd better like to run with your Viz!

But they sure do bring a TON of LUV!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

aj - PERFECT !!!!!! when we get the rest of the replys in !!!!!!!!lets Vote - LOL !!!!!!!!


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 11, 2015)

It's going to be hard to beat IMP... that is like the perfect descriptive word


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would like to add NUT - a dog that can go from dignified to a crazy nut in an instant. Our has the nickname "nutter" for that reason.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OK -free help - this is a2fer - bow -wow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

don't forget Roo... the sound they make when they want your attention... also they look like jumping kangaroos when they get all fired up!!!


----------

